# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  الإعجاب بالمشاهير خطراً يهدد المجتمع .. ؟؟!!

## دموع الغصون

*

من المؤكد أنه كان في حياة كل أم وكل أب _أثناء الطفولة / ومرحلة الشباب _ نجم أو نجمة من المشاهير معجبون بل وميتيمون بهم، ولكن هل أثر ذلك على شخصياتهم وسلوكهم؟ هل أصبح خطرا بالفعل يهدد حياتهم؟

من هنا باتت مسألة الإعجاب بالمشاهير حوارا مفتوحا يثير الجدل، والبعض يراه إيجابيا والبعض الآخر ينظر إليه بنظرة سلبية قاصية.

- إيجابيات وسلبيات الإعجاب بالمشاهير عند الأطفال:
إن قضية الإعجاب بالمشاهير لها العديد من العوامل الإيجابية والأخرى السلبية، والعوامل الإيجابية قد تكون:
- التعزيز من تقدير الذات:فعندما يقوم الأطفال بتقليد الصفات الإيجابية التي يتمتع بها المشاهير، فهم يشعرون برضا تجاه أنفسهم.
- إن الإعجاب بمهارات أحد الرياضيين أو الموسيقين وربما الممثلين تساعد الأطفال في تنمية مواهبهم الخاصة.
- إذا كان أحد المشاهير هو متحدث بارع في قضية هامة، فقد يزيد ذلك من وعي الأطفال الاجتماعي.
- الارتباط برياضي معين أو فريق كامل يقوى من إحساس الطفل بالانتماء والمشاركة.

وعن السلبيات فقد تشتمل:
- استهلاك حياة الطفل:حيث تؤدي به إلى إهمال العلاقات الواقعية في حياته، بل وتجعلهم في عزلة عن الأصدقاء والأقارب.
- إن الإعجاب البسيط بشخصية عامة يمكن أن يعزز من تقدير الطفل لذاته، ولكن الإفراط في ذلك الإعجاب يأتي بأسوأ النتائج، كذلك فإن الاشتياق المبالغ فيه إلى علاقة لم تتم يمكن أن يؤدي بالطفل إلى الاكتئاب.
- إذا تصرف أحد المشاهير على نحو سيء، فقد يعتقد الطفل أن ذلك السلوك مقبولا ويقوم بمحاكاته.
- تشعر المراهقات بالنقص نتيجة اعتقادهن أنهن لسن جميلات كالمشاهير من النساء، وهذا ينتهي باضطرابات الطعام أو الإفراط في استخدام المكياج والرغبة في الجراحة التجميلية.

- تأثير المشاهير:
يمكن أن يكون المشاهير نموذجا إيجابيا يُقتدى به، وهذا لما لهم من العديد من الأعمال الخيرية والتبرعات والإعانات.
ولكنهم في نفس الوقت قد يتحولون إلى نموذج سلبي غير صالح، وكثيرا ما نسمع عن تورط نجم مشهور في جريمة ما أو متاجرا في المخدرات.
ومن ثم فعلى الآباء أن يسألوا أنفسهم لماذا يحب أطفالهم نجما معينا؟ هل هذا بسبب قدراته الرياضية أو الغنائية أو لما يقوم به من خدمات عامة؟
وعليهم أن يشرحوا لأطفالهم أنه لابد من وجود أسباب جيدة للإعجاب بشخصية ما، وإذا رأى الطفل أن بعض الصفات السلبية هي ما تجعل تلك الشخصية محبوبة وسط الناس، فينبغي التركيز على النتائج والعواقب الوخيمة جراء الإعجاب بذلك الشخص.
أيضا يجب عليهم التوضيح بأن المشاهير هم أشخاص مثلنا تماما يمكن أن يخطئوا، وأن هناك فرقا بين الإعجاب بعمل أو أداء شخصية معينة وبين محاكاتها وتقليد سلوكها.
كذلك ينبغي سؤال الطفل بالنظر إلى معتقداتهم الأخلاقية ومقارنتها مع شخصيتهم المفضلة، ومن ثم التحديد إذا كان ذلك الشخص يستحق الإعجاب من عدمه.
ويمكن أيضا أن يقوم الآباء بسؤال الطفل ما إذا كان يعرف أحدا استفاد من ذلك الإعجاب في حياته الخاصة، وبالتالي سؤاله عن تلك الصفات التي جذبته تجاه معلمه مثلا أو طبيبه ودفعته إلى تقليدها.

- الحد الفوري:
إذا أصبح طفلك مولعا بأحد المشاهير لدرجة أدت به إلى تجاهل علاقاته الاجتماعية ودراسته، فها هو الوقت لاتخاذ خطوة فورية، وتتخذ تلك الخطوة من خلال الحد من قضاء الطفل الوقت في غرفته بمفرده، أو تصفح مجلات المشاهير ومتابعة أخبارهم على الإنترنت.
وفي حالة ما إذا تسبب إعجاب طفلك بأحد المشاهير في إصابته بالسمنة أو الاكتئاب والتوتر والعزلة واضطرابات الطعام، فمن الضروري أن يتم التحدث إلى الطبيب.


موضوع جميل ونحن بحاجة إليه 
السؤال هنا ما هو دورنا كــ آباء و أمهات .. كأخوه و أخوات 
أنتظر تعليقاتكم على الموضوع بشكل عام من ناحية الإيجابيات والسلبيات 




*

----------


## محمد العزام

هي بالفعل ظاهرة اصبحنا نراها كثيرا خاصة عند اطفالنا عندما يتولعون بشخصية ما 
ربما يكون تاثيرها ايجابي او سلبي كما ذكرتي في موضوعك ولكن ارى ان سلبياتها اصبحنا نراها اكثر من الايجابيات واذا اردنا ان نعيد الامور الى نصابها يجب ان يكون هناك رقابة على الاطفال في جميع اوقاتهم واذا رايناهم يتعلقون بشخصية ما كانت سلبية يجب ان نمنعهم بمختلف الطرق اما منعهم من مشاهدة تلك الشخصية وتحديد اوقات معينة للمشاهدة 
والمفلت للنظر بانه لايتم تعليق الاطفال بشخصيات عظيمة مرت في تاريخنا سواء الحاضر منه الماضي ولايتم الاقتداء بتلك الشخصيات لانه بمجرد الاقتداء بهم واعطاء حتى معلومات لاطفالنا عنهم تخرج لنا جيلا افضل مما نراه الان فاصبحت القنوات الخاصة بالاطفال هي المبتغى الوحيد للاطفال وانا شخصيا اعتبر هذه القنوات مسيسة لتعليم الاطفال اشياء لاتفيدهم ولاتقوي قدراتهم سوى الامور الخيالية 



مشكورة دموع 

اتمنى من الجميع ان يشارك وابداء الراي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*هذه الظاهرة اصبحت الان منتشرة بكثرة اكثر من السابق ويجب ان لا يهملها الاهل 
لانه بالفعل لها سلبياتها كما لها ايجابياتها 
انغماس الطفل بعالم انسان مشهور هو شيء سلبي و ذلك لاختلاف الحياة التي يعيشها الطفل عن حياة المشاهير بالاضافة لاختلاف الاعمار والدولة التي يعيش فيها

ليس هناك مشكلة بان يعجب الطفل بأحد المشاهير لكن المشكلة عندما يتخذه قدوة في جميع امور حياته خاصة اذا كان ما يقوم به هذا الشخص خاطئ و يظن الطفل بانه صواب
عند ذلك على الاهل التدخل.... اذا كان الطفل في عمر يستطيعون توعيته بالحوار فعليهم بذلك وان كان صغيرا" عليهم ان يلفتو انتباهه لاشياء اخرى ويملؤ فراغه بانشطة اخرى تبعده عن التفكير بذلك الشخص*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هي فعلا مسالة باتت تشكل خطر كبير على عقول الاطفال 
فصار الطفل منهم يريد ان يفعل كل شيء يفعله مثلا لاعب او ممثل وبصير لما تمنعيه او تلوميه بصير يحيكلك مهو الممثل الفلاني بعمل هيك ليش انا ما بعمل هيك مثله 
فالشغلة بدها رقابة اتوقع من الاهل تجاه ابنائهم 

يسلمو دموع لطرحك المميز

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

مشكور محمد على رأيك 
بالفعل هناك جهل كبير في مجتمعنا و خاصة عند الأهل في كيفية التعامل مع الأبناء و توجيههم بشكل صحيح 
نحن بحاجة إلى ترميم البنيه الأساسية وهي الأب والأم في كيفية اختيار القدوة الحسنه لهم و طريقة تربية الأبناء و استثمار وقت فراغهم 

مشكورة مطر 
بالفعل دور الأهل اساسي و رئيسي يجب أن يكو لهم دور بارز في التاثير على الفرد لاختيار القدوة الحسنه 

وردة 
مشكورة على رأيك واكيد لازم الاهل يراقبو 



لكن شباب وصبايا أنا برأيي الخطأ الأكب على الأهل لأنه ماعندهم وعي كامل و لا سياسة واضحة لتربية ابنائهم لأنه على الأغلب بزمنا وبمجتمعاتنا العربية والإسلامية قدوتنا وقدوة الكثير من الأجيال تتجسد بشخصيات خياليه مرسومة بظاهرها وباطنها مسيس 
الإصلاح يكو ن بالمجتمع قبل اصلاح الاجيال 

كلّ التقدير لكم




*

----------

